# wax prices?



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

hi all, i posted a topic asking what honey is worth nowadays per pound. i would also like to know what beeswax is worth per pound, and what it is worth for a pair of candles (the tall ones). i will be getting a mold and pouring them

thanks for the info,

justgojumpit


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

check the beekeeping catalogs most of them have candles, wax and candle making suplies. betterbee in NY does this should give you a reference, you can check their on line catalog betterbee.com.


----------

